# HELP Overclock my INtel Quard core Q9550



## kingcross (Nov 18, 2009)

THis is my first time overclocking. But i was here before and some people suggested that i should upgrade my case to cool down my CPU. Okay guys i m back...i got a new CASE (AZZA) with 5 fans + (NH-U12P heatsink+2fans attached). And i noticed a huge different on my Temprature when i scanned it with CoreTemp. And i need you guys to help me overclock my computer.

MY OLD TEST 
TJ.Max; 100*C LOW HIGH LOAD
Core#0: 70*C 66*C 70*C 46%
Core#1: 62*C 62*C 62*C 21%
Core#2: 68*C 68*C 73*C 20%
Core#3: 68*C 68*C 71*C 40%

MY NEW TEST
TJ.Max; 100*C LOW HIGH LOAD
Core#0: 28*C 27*C 36*C 8%
Core#1: 27*C 26*C 30*C 2%
Core#2: 38*C 38*C 38*C 3%
Core#3: 37*C 37*C 37*C 3%

Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 2.83GHZ
Video Card : NVIDIA GeForce 9400GT DDR2 1024 MBYTES
MainBoard : ASUSTeK P5Q SE2 intel P45/P43
Memory : OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 ( 2 x 2048 MBytes) 401.3MHZ
PoWER SUPPLY : 500W extreme Power Plus


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

First off, I would suggest upgrading your power supply. 500W should be enough for your system, but the CoolerMaster eXtremePower PSUs are some of the worst I've seen from a major brand. It's actually a 400W power supply, with low efficiency and very shoddy protection circuits, and the cheap caps cause it to derate like crazy. I'd replace it with something like a 500W SeaSonic unit.



As for overclocking, start by increasing bus speed by 10 at a time, keeping your RAM at its rated speed, until the computer fails to boot. Then increase CPU voltage by .25 (I recommend keeping it under 1.3625, and do not exceed 1.4V). Check your temperatures often; if your idle temp goes over ~45C it's probably too high. When your bus speed gets to around 430 you'll want to start increasing your northbridge voltage as well, up to 1.5V max, but keep it as low as you can while remaining stable.


----------



## kingcross (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for you guys help. i m now running stable setting but i am some more question. Below are my stable setting for my intel (R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 3.91.And it has been stable for 24hrs now.

CPU Ratio Setting: 8.5
FSB Strap to North Bridge: auto
FSB Frequency: 460
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: 921
CPU Voltage: 1.38750
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: Auto
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.40
DRAM Voltage: 2.10
NB Voltage: 1.30
SBridge Voltage: 1.50

But i have some question regarding my overclocking speed. When i check on my computer properties, it shows : intel (R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz 3.91GHz and also when with CPU-Z at the Core Speed section. It keeps fleeping 2760.2MHZ (459 x 6.0) to 3907.42MHz (459.74 x 8.5) on and off. So my question is that, is that how is suppose to be showing or dose that shows that i m running 3.91GHZ?????


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The CPU underclocks itself when not in use, and only goes up to the full speed when needed. 3.91GHz is your correct clock speed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you knock off the underclocking by disabling C1E and intel speedstep if you want. I do this but most people dont.

have you stress tested with prime 95, you need to do this for atleast 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps.

I would also recommend getting a better power supply for the reasons my team mate suggested.


----------



## tk_icepick (Dec 31, 2009)

I will reiterate the importance of a good, _reliable, PSU. I have seen friends computers slowly crash more and more, until they replaced cheap Power Supplies.

Also, in regards to OCing, what's your CPU cooler?_


----------

